# Black Librarys 2018 Advent Calendar!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 1*: Old Wounds, New Scars









*THE STORY*
_As the Imperium prepares for the final great battle of the Horus Heresy, all sorts of heroes make the perilous journey to Terra, some to defend the Throneworld and some to cast it down. Among them is Alivia Sureka, a mysterious Perpetual who turned her back on the world long ago. Called back to the planet of her birth, guided by some force she barely understands, and plagued by memories of her long life and premonitions of the horrors to come, she must guide the ship on which she travels safely into the Solar system – for more than just the lives of those on board depend on it…_

I enjoyed the Alivia Sureka-character so I might get this one later on.

*Day 2*: Blood Gold








*
THE STORY*
_Before the Gate of Endless Defiance, entry to the Vostargi Mont, ancestral home of the Zharrthagi Fyreslayers clan, stands the clan's Runefather. Behind him are arrayed an army of his kin, determined to defend the sanctity of their lodge, even as they have done for uncounted centuries. Yet the foe they face is one like no other they have encountered in their long history – and the key to what happens next may lie in a told long told by their people, a tale of how they became the warriors they are today. This is that tale._

Not interested.

*Day 3*: Fire and Thunder









*THE STORY*
_Severina Raine and the 11th Antari Rifles battle in the labyrinthine streets of Balfar, beneath the twin stars known as the Eyes of the Emperor. With the cathedral city of Whend under the control of the Chaos-corrupted Sighted, and the Astra Militarum being pushed back, the situation is desperate. When their fall-back route is destroyed, Raine and her troopers find themselves trapped in the city and desperate to survive – is this the end for them, or can they seize the day and claim victory?_

I really want to read Rachel Harrisons stories and see how she fairs as an author.

*Day 4*: Man of Iron









*THE STORY*
_Of all the explorers in the Blackstone Fortress, the towering robot known only as UR-025 is perhaps the most mysterious… and dangerous. An automatous tool of Magos-Ethericus Nanctos III of Ryza, the machine's true reasons for joining the muster at Precipice and venturing inside the ancient alien labyrinth of the fortress is unknown. When it enters the twisted, ever-changing corridors of the alien construct alongside a force of other explorers from the Adeptus Mechanicus, secrets may come to light… and they are to be feared._

I'm highly anticipating getting into the Blackstone Fortress-stories as well.

*Day 5*: The Deeper Shade









*THE STORY*
_The shores of Gharn are vibrant with life… apart from one spot, where even the native insects fear to tread. It is there that Thalinoth of Charr ventures, the sorcerer drawn to the mysterious Claw of Mermedus by portents and visions sent by Tzeentch. Something lurks in the waters beneath that benighted spot, something that could provide great power to Thalinoth and his warband… or spell their doom._

Not interested.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 6*: Horus Heresy: Abyssal









*THE STORY*
_On one of the feared Black Ships, Aveth Vairon, a humble Administratum scribe cowers in a cell. Imprisoned by the Silent Sisters, cowed by their mind-numbing aura and terrified by their situation, he nevertheless feels hope. For Aveth was guided to where he is now by a greater power. For years, he has followed a twisting rune in his mind, guiding him to this moment… and to another prisoner, a faceless woman of great power who he knows will put him on the path to his destiny. But as the Black Ship comes under attack, will that destiny come to pass, or be thwarted by the whims of fate?_

Always up for more HH even if it's Annandale who has written it (so far he haven't impressed me), but I will wait for the upcoming anthology it will feature in.

*Day 7*: Acts of Sacrifice









*THE STORY*
_In the chapel of the Order of the Ardent Star, Sir Aenea prays to the warrior goddess Myrmidia for guidance. And with an army of rampaging Khornate warriors outside, she has never needed her deity's guidance more. Her master is dead at the hands of the Chaos warleader, her comrades brought low by the seemingly unstoppable champion of the Blood God. With fewer than a hundred of their number left, the only hope for survival lies in a desperate sally forth from their fortress, seeking the indomitable redoubt of the distant Drakenount._

Not interested!

*Day 8*: Son of Sorrow









*THE STORY*
_Koleg is a killer. A stone-cold slaughterer, he puts his terrifying talents to use in the service of mankind, exercising his murderous abilities on behalf of Inquisitor Covenant. But what past darkness, what horrific deeds, can lead a man to become such a creature and devote his life to dealing death? As he prepares for a new mission, Koleg remembers his past and the events that brought him to where he is now…_

I still haven't forgiven French for his atrocious Ahriman-trilogy. But I will eventually give the Horusian Wars a chance some time.

*Day 9*: A Lesson in Iron









*THE STORY*
_At the height of the Great Crusade, the Fist of Iron, the mighty flagship of the Iron Hands Space Marine Legion, pursues an ork cruiser into the pull of a dangerous warp rift. A rare phenomenon, little is known about the rift, but Ferrus Manus, who commands the powerful warship, is about to learn more than he wishes as something emerges from the rift. Something impossible. An Iron Hands warship that seems to be from the future… _

After having read Ferrus Manus, I was highly disappointed with the characterization. David Guymer failed completely to give us a story about Manus and his Legion, but instead gave a pretty okay EC-storyline. This makes me doubtful of this. I do not like the frontcover. Why is he in the MK. VII-armour? But yeah thats nitpicking.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> I still haven't forgiven French for his atrocious Ahriman-trilogy. But I will eventually give the Horusian Wars a chance some time.


I really enjoyed the Ahriman books, especially the first two. He is up there in the top tier of BL writers, for me. As for the Horusian Wars, it's quite a good series so far, even if they've adjusted his timeline from his initial appearance in the Inquisitor game. 



forkmaster said:


> I do not like the frontcover. Why is he in the MK. VII-armour?


"An Iron Hands warship that seems to be *from the future*… "


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I really enjoyed the Ahriman books, especially the first two. He is up there in the top tier of BL writers, for me. As for the Horusian Wars, it's quite a good series so far, even if they've adjusted his timeline from his initial appearance in the Inquisitor game.
> 
> 
> "An Iron Hands warship that seems to be *from the future*… "


In cases where this happens, I always reply with that I'm happy that you enjoy them and I really wish I could as well. I only want to read good books.  Oh okay that's interesting! I will have to give those books a try then.

And I had completely missed that last part. XD


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 10*: A Dirge of Dust and Steel









*THE STORY*
_Lord-Aquilor Sathphren Swiftblade and his Vanguard Chamber warriors from the Hallowed Knights have ventured into the wilds of Shyish, the dread Realm of Death. Their goal? To resurrect an old alliance between Azyr and the duardin who dwell in these forgotten lands. But if they are to reforge long-sundered bonds of brotherhood, Swiftblade and his warriors must first defeat a mighty daemon of Chaos known only as the Soulflayer._

Not interested!

*Day 11*: The Deserter









*THE STORY*
_In the underhive of Necromunda, the only law that really matters is that might is right and unless you can defend what's yours, someone else will claim it. That's what happened to Corenne. When the Thunder Knuckle Posse came, they took control of the Sweet Drop Still, sending her family packing. Now, she wants it back, and a chance encounter with a ragged old man known only as "The Deserter" who claims to have fought in the armies of the vaunted Lord Solar might just be her salvation – or at least revenge.

An audio drama written by Justin D Hill.

Running time 27 minutes. Performed by Steve Conlin, Toby Longworth, Carla Medonca & Jo Woodcock._

I have thought about getting into the Necromunda stories so I will put this on my to-read-list.

*Day 12*: The Last Council









*THE STORY*
_As the Great Crusade came to a close, the power that had been vested in the Emperor and his War Council, made up of primarchs and generals, was transferred to civilian authorities – the great Council of Terra. Now, as the Warmaster and his armies approach the Throneworld, it is time for that council to be dissolved and the warriors to once again take command as the eve of battle looms. But no one gives up power easily, and even an assemblage of three primarchs may find trouble waiting…_

As the previous HH-short, I will wait for the anthology, but this might be of interest to read soon.

*Day 14*: Gotrek: One, Untended









*THE STORY*
_When a child goes missing from Hammerhal Ghyra, Gotrek Gurnisson, recovering from an epic drinking binge (and some nasty poisoning) volunteers to enter the nearby catacombs and find him – especially since his mother claims he was taken by a ghost. Venturing into the darkness with his reluctant aelven companion Maleneth. But even the vaunted Stormcast Eternals were unable to cleanse this labyrinth of the taint that infects it, and what awaits the adventurers below will test them to their limits._

*Day 15*: The Battle of Blackthunder Mesa









*THE STORY*
_On the T'au Empire sept world of Dal'yth, the warriors of the Fire Caste fight a losing battle against the human Imperium. With the gue'la, as the t'au call them, willing to throw seemingly endless manpower into the meatgrinder of war, the Greater Good has no solution. But Commander Farsight might… In the training facility of Dal'ryu, an experimental weapon heralds a new way of war, championed by Farsight – and with a force of Imperial tanks closing on the facility, Commander Bravestorm may just have to use this "Onager Gauntlet" if he is to claim victory._

*Day 16*: The Atonement of Fire









*THE STORY*
_Imperium Secundus is over. A vision granted to Sanguinius shows that the Emperor is alive, and so the Triumvirate of primarchs who formed the breakaway empire have taken to their fleets and intend to make the traitors pay for their heresy. But in his heart, Roboute Guilliman, architect of Imperium Secundus, feels as much a traitor as any of them – and he seeks to atone for his sin by throwing himself at enemies. When a force of World Eaters threaten a world that embodies the Imperium's ideals, he finds the perfect target…_

Annandale haven't unfortunately written anything that has blown my mind. His _Guilliman_-novella was alright but nothing but bolter-porn. _Ruinstorm_ was very short and didn't dwell much into the interaction between 3 awesome Legions and Primarchs. I'll see what this has to offer.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> And I had completely missed that last part. XD


I read the IH story, and it turns out the cover has no relation to the story. It's more about Ferrus Mannus getting a glimpse of his legion's future, and how disdainful he is of it. He would be repulsed and enraged at their rejection of their humanity.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I read the IH story, and it turns out the cover has no relation to the story. It's more about Ferrus Mannus getting a glimpse of his legion's future, and how disdainful he is of it. He would be repulsed and enraged at their rejection of their humanity.


Oh it's like the small tidbit from Wrath of Iron where it is said that Ferrus Manus saw the obsession with machine-parts on equal ground like the flesh-change or any of the other genetical sicknesses the other Legions might have. I don't have the exact quote on me.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 17*:

















*THE STORY*
_Hamilcar Bear-Eater, Lord-Castellan of the Astral Templars Stormhost, was warned not to venture into the twisted shadeglass labyrinth of Shadespire. Naturally, he headed there right away, because no one tells Hamilcar what he can't do… Now he's trapped, lost, alone, and haunted – both by the ghosts that inhabit the City of Mirrors and by the spectres of his own past, doubts and fears. Can he overcome these obstacles and escape to fight again? Probably – he is Hamilcar, mightiest of all the Stormcast Eternals, after all!_

*Day 18*: Expectatio









*THE STORY*
_When the underhive bounty hunter Arturos delivers a renegade Goliath to the Guilder Meriko, he expects his payment of 60 credits for the capture. But Meriko has taken out more bounties than he can afford, and payment isn't forthcoming… Luckily for him, among the junk in his shop is a treasure that's worth Arturos' time and effort. A Spiraptor, a mechanical bodyguard programmed to protect a wealthy individual, it sends Arturos on a quest that could make his fortune – or claim his life._

I really have to get through my shame-pile so I can buy the new books. I rarely have the time for any of them. -.-'

*Day 19*: Black Atonement









*THE STORY*
_The town of Shadowvel in the Realm of Shyish lies outwith the domains of Neferata, Mortarch of Blood – but that does not make its inhabitants safe from her displeasure… Shadowvel has stood for centuries against all the hordes of Chaos thrown against it. But Neferata would see it fall, and the Maggotkin hordes of the Children of the Bell are the perfect weapon to wield against the spirits of Shadowvel. And none are better at manipulating a foe than Neferata…_

*Day 20*: Purity is a Lie









*THE STORY*
_Of all the explorers in the Blackstone Fortress, few are as feared by those who have made Precipice a home as Taddeus the Purifier. Though the Ecclesiarchy priest disdains all those around him who would plunder the fortress for profit or power, he knows they are of use – for the visions sent to him by the Emperor are all that matters. Accompanying Rogue Trader Janus Draik in search of a hidden vault will put Taddeus' beliefs to the test, as danger looms. _

Ooh more goodnesses!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Oh it's like the small tidbit from Wrath of Iron where it is said that Ferrus Manus saw the obsession with machine-parts on equal ground like the flesh-change or any of the other genetical sicknesses the other Legions might have. I don't have the exact quote on me.


Exactly. It ties in nicely to that previous little snapshot.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Exactly. It ties in nicely to that previous little snapshot.


I might take a crack at that short soon then. I will hold off as I do not know if it will appear in an anthology anytime soon.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 21*: Hungerfiend









*THE STORY*
_Drawn to a haunted graveyard in the Realm of Beasts by rumours of a fearsome creature, the aelven Prince Maesa seeks to cleanse the area of its taint. Along with his allies Stonbrak the duardin and Shattercap, the malevolent spite who serves him, Maesa sets out to defeat the beast – a terrifying and monstrous spirit known as a Mourngul. But there is more to this horror than meets the eye, and unless they can solve the mystery surrounding it, the Mourngul may spell the heroes' fate._

*Day 22*: Sand Lords









*THE STORY*
_In the deep deserts of Marbas II, Captain Amareo Thrax of the Tallarn 236th – the infamous "Sand Lords" – is in trouble. His convoy of 28 armoured recon vehicles is down to a mere handful. Water is low and shade non-existent. And morale is as low as it can be, his warriors bitter and terrified. As he reflects on the events that led them to these dire straits, little does he realise that the horror has yet to end…_

Fun to see the Tallarn get a story about them as it doesn't happen that often. Might read it in the future.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*Day 23*: Half-horn









*THE STORY*
_Kaya, Gull and Vaughn are on the run. After a job gone wrong, the trio of hive-scum have a price on their head and aren't welcome in any reputable settlement. As they shelter from a hive-storm in an abandoned hab-unit in the deep sump, they're sure they're safe from any who might be seeking them. They are wrong. Gor Half-horn is coming for them, and none escape the abhuman bounty hunter once he has their scent…_

*Day 24*: A Rose Watered with Blood









*THE STORY*
_The Conquerer, flagship of the World Eaters Space Marine Legion, has changed. As it makes the long journey to Terra, the vagaries of the warp – and the infernal nature of the beast chained in the bowels of the warship – are altering the very fabric of the vessel. For Lotara Sarrin, long-serving shipmaster of the once-proud craft, and her human crew, the ship has become dangerous. Some think it's trying to kill them. Sarrin has another theory… and it's one she likes even less._

Anything from ADB is always welcomed!


----------

